# Spooky Derelict Houses - Rivenhall, Essex Jan 2011 (PIC HEAVY)



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2011)

These two spooky derelict houses reside near each other in Rivenhall, Essex. They are in a very rural location in fields surrounded by a wood and a farm and would be around half a mile from any other houses. There is a public bridleway alongside the land so I am surprised they have not been totally chaved. The Garden of one backs onto the other. Both are in bad shape and I am told have been derelict for over 25 years but no one has been able to get permission to reuse them. 

The larger one of the two has had some remedial repairs and a corrugated metal roof fitted presumably for weather protection. I would say it's 3/4 bedroom house that was extended at some point and it did have at one time a long driveway for access. This bigger house of the two has been secured. There is also an outbuilding that is crumbling under the scaffolding in the garden. 

The smaller house of the two is a 2 bed and has a stream running around it and a little bridge across. The elements and nature have really taken over this place and trees cover it and are growing into the downstairs windows. In the summer when the leafs are in the tress this house would almost disappear in the undergrowth. I don’t know when they were built but would imagine no later than the 1940's as the smaller one has open fireplaces in all the main rooms Bakelite light switches and old electrics.

Smaller House






Larger House


----------



## RichardH (Jan 13, 2011)

How beautiful!

The colour of the water in that stream is a bit suspect, though.


----------



## smiler (Jan 13, 2011)

What a great find you made Spitfire,
I loved the pics and your description of the place well done and thanks for sharing.
[Smiler


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice! This would make a good set for a horror movie...

-0xy


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 14, 2011)

Great pics, they are lovely little houses, with a weird feel to them! 

Thanks for sharing 

I live near Rivenhall and have never seen them which is weird x


----------



## slb97 (Jan 14, 2011)

0xygen said:


> Nice! This would make a good set for a horror movie...
> 
> -0xy



I completely agree!! Texas Chainsaw Massacre sprang to my mind instantly!!


----------



## nelly (Jan 14, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## TiJayLFS (Jan 15, 2011)

And there I was thinking the only things in Rivenhall were a Little Chef and the A12... It's amazing that these derelict time capsules remain unseen and untouched


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 15, 2011)

TiJayLFS said:


> And there I was thinking the only things in Rivenhall were a Little Chef and the A12... It's amazing that these derelict time capsules remain unseen and untouched



Oooh I dont think it's a littlechef anymore, Ipswich bound one has changed 

Rivenhall is full of suprises ha ha x

There is something about Rivenhall though, I love driving randomly in that area. I need to get out with my camera more x


----------



## TiJayLFS (Jan 16, 2011)

The Witham-bound one is still a Little Chef though, right? I hope!


----------



## laurxn.1997 (Jul 8, 2017)

really wanted to show these to a friend but it says the photobucket is unavailable! Could you help at all?


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 8, 2017)

laurxn.1997 said:


> really wanted to show these to a friend but it says the photobucket is unavailable! Could you help at all?



You will need to ask Photobucket they broke the links sorry


----------

